# Yellow St Aug



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Can anyone help with this yellow grass. It has been in my lawn since 2017. This year starting in August I put down eagle turf fungicide, propaconizal, heritage, Scott's fungicide.


----------



## Xoque (Jul 10, 2018)

I recommend a soil test. Hard to say from the pics. Maybe others will be able to tell you.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Greyleafspot said:


> Can anyone help with this yellow grass. It has been in my lawn since 2017. This year starting in August I put down eagle turf fungicide, propaconizal, heritage, Scott's fungicide.


What's your HOC?


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Proiconazole and Eagle (Myclobutanil) are the same class (Group 3) fungicide, so there is no point rotating them. Also, Eagle has shown pretty poor control of rhizoctonia (patch fungus) http://walterreeves.code18interactiv.netdna-cdn.com/uploads/pdf/brownpatch.pdf. The test was done on fescue, so maybe Eagle would do better on a warm season turf. Heritage and Scotts (unless it is the old Scott's formulation) are the same chemical now -- Azoxystrobin. Cleary's (the old Scott's formulation) is a Group 1 and would be a better rotation for one of the Group 3s.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

HOC is 3"


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Hit it with some iron, and you'd probably see a lot of green return to the whole lot overall. I had a friend's yard that had yellowing spots in it that I initially suspected was due to chlorosis from an application of herbicide, but it had been 2 weeks since I sprayed. I went back over his yard with FEature at 2 oz/M and in 2 days, everything was a solid beautiful blue-green. Nice color response and very impressed with the results.

Do a soil test to see where your deficiencies are and correct your fertility from there.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

I put down some ironite and ammonium sulfate 2 weeks ago. Grass looks the same


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

This is a fungus problems more than likely. My yard looked very similar to this and I've sprayed propiconazole, 3336, and eagle 20. All that has happened is now the yellow spots have turned brown, plus since temperatures have dropped drastically I'm not going to have time to fix this problem. Get a fungicide and put it down as long as you keep good weather you should be able to get rid of the fungus. St Augustine has been a problem for me this year.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

You will want to sharpen or replace your blades as well. That's a seriously frayed st. Augustine blade you're holding. That can leave the grass succeptable to disease issues too.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

how low are you cutting and did you recently scalp?


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

I mow at 3". About 2 weeks who I had one of the mowers wheels set lower but I've probably mowed 4 times since then


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> how low are you cutting and did you recently scalp?


Question, if he scalped the yard would that make St Augustine turn yellow? What about brown?


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

It would be a little yellow right after a scalp but it wouldn't stay that way. It's not woody lik Bermuda. I'm thinking it's deficient in something. My neighbor has the same thing and he cuts his 4"plus. I going to send of some soil to a&m. Hopefully they will figure something out. Ive been trying different stuff all year and nothing seems to work.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I do not think you have a disease, nothing more than maybe low grade Grey Leafspot. What I do see is nutritional. I also see shredding of the leaf tips. That is an additional stress on the grass. How hard is it to get the mower blade off of your model of mower and sharpen? Some mowers are not easy.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > how low are you cutting and did you recently scalp?
> ...


not brown, but it will definitely turn the grass yellow. And with St. Augustine, the new growth will be a lighter color in some areas. If that's the case, it's not a disease.

Yea, @Greendoc and I are thinking along the same lines. Does not look like disease to me.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Greyleafspot said:


> I mow at 3". About 2 weeks who I had one of the mowers wheels set lower but I've probably mowed 4 times since then


So you had a mower unintentionally set to under 3 inches? At 2.75? At 2.25? Neither of those should hurt anything, but 2.25 might slightly scalp.

Well I know you are getting enough rain. What about N-P-K, what have you applied in the last month, particularly the P-K? What about Fe (Iron)?

I say apply something with N-P-K and apply some Ironite and see what color changes come about. Your grass needs nitrogen for sure.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Feb. 15-5-10 
March MicroLife humates
April. Compost top dressed.
May 11-0-1 organic granular / 12-6-8 liquid
June 12-6-8 liquid
August 13-13-13. 
Sept. ironite /ammonium sulfate 
October 8-12-16 fall fert from nitrophos 
Spoon feeding with ammonium sulfate.
And another bag of ironite


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

I mowed today at 2.5"


----------



## thatlawnguy (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm further south than you but if your soil is the typical Houston gumbo it is likely your soil pH is ~8. At this pH iron in the soil is not readily available including the ironite you put down. Consider using a liquid iron application or perhaps even a dose of Milorganite to provide available iron to the turf. A liquid app will show more rapid response than milo. Also take caution with a liquid app as many iron products will stain (rust) concrete, fences, etc.

-tlg


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> You will want to sharpen or replace your blades as well. That's a seriously frayed st. Augustine blade you're holding. That can leave the grass succeptable to disease issues too.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

thatlawnguy said:


> I'm further south than you but if your soil is the typical Houston gumbo it is likely your soil pH is ~8. At this pH iron in the soil is not readily available including the ironite you put down. Consider using a liquid iron application or perhaps even a dose of Milorganite to provide available iron to the turf. A liquid app will show more rapid response than milo. Also take caution with a liquid app as many iron products will stain (rust) concrete, fences, etc.
> 
> -tlg


Thanks for the advice. I'm not sure if we have gumbo soil. I bought a ph tester. It was shit. It would read 5.5 and 7.5 right next to each other. Also It's a neighborhood so it's not good soil. Clay with about an inch or two of top soil


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

thatlawnguy said:


> I'm further south than you but if your soil is the typical Houston gumbo it is likely your soil pH is ~8. At this pH iron in the soil is not readily available including the ironite you put down. Consider using a liquid iron application or perhaps even a dose of Milorganite to provide available iron to the turf. A liquid app will show more rapid response than milo. Also take caution with a liquid app as many iron products will stain (rust) concrete, fences, etc.
> 
> -tlg


Thanks for the advice. I'm not sure if we have gumbo soil. It's a neighborhood so it's not good soil. Clay for sure with a little top soil.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Greyleafspot said:


> thatlawnguy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm further south than you but if your soil is the typical Houston gumbo it is likely your soil pH is ~8. At this pH iron in the soil is not readily available including the ironite you put down. Consider using a liquid iron application or perhaps even a dose of Milorganite to provide available iron to the turf. A liquid app will show more rapid response than milo. Also take caution with a liquid app as many iron products will stain (rust) concrete, fences, etc.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing that tlg said. I have some areas that do this every Spring in my zoysia. You can either spray iron, or use Milorganite or Texas Green Sand to supplement with iron that your grass will actually be able to use.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Greyleafspot said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > You will want to sharpen or replace your blades as well. That's a seriously frayed st. Augustine blade you're holding. That can leave the grass succeptable to disease issues too.


Looking good. You should see a marked improvement in cut quality.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Spammage said:


> Greyleafspot said:
> 
> 
> > thatlawnguy said:
> ...


I put 2 bottles of fertilome chelates iron on today.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

12 days after putting down the chelated iron the lawn is deep green. Hard to tell but it is.


----------

